
What most don’t see in TBH, an app sold for ~$100M and launched only 9 weeks ago - knatanzon
https://hackernoon.com/what-most-dont-see-in-tbh-an-app-sold-for-100m-and-launched-only-9-weeks-ago-f15edd11505f
======
knatanzon
Hi everyone! Happy to answer any questions or comments about the Post!

